# Seizure?



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

My cockatiel Squawks had a strange episode this morning, it seems like she had a seizure but I'm unsure. I woke up to check on her and she was on her perch and seemed fine, so I left for a while, then I heard her fumbling around and she made a strange little chirp, I came to find her on the bottom with one wing in the air, her head down and neck twisted, losing her balance, she was falling over constantly and looked very disorientated like her head was spinning. I got her out and held her till she stopped spinning out, the whole thing only lasted about a minute, she seemed pretty confused afterwards but she went back to preening herself and now she seems absolutely fine.

I can't get her to the vet till Saturday, I don't know what it was or what could have caused it, I'm very worried. There's a few things I can think of that may have caused it, yesterday she fell off my desk onto the carpet, she seemed perfectly fine but maybe she hit her head? 

Another thing is her cage is in the kitchen and last night we had used garbage bags with a very, VERY strong perfume smell to them, I couldn't even stand it so I took the bin outside after a while, I'm not sure if that could affect her or not.

Does this sound like a seizure? If it was, is there anything I should do until I can get her to the vet? Signs to look out for and such.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Unfortunately it DOES sound like a seizure. The fall yesterday probably didn't do any harm (birds aren't very likely to hit their heads, and a bruise on the chest would be the most likely injury if she can't fly). But it's possible that the perfume smell from the garbage bags might have affected her; birds are much more sensitive to chemicals and gases in the air than humans are. I would suggest that you ask the vet for recommendations on what to do until you can bring her in. My suggestion would be to move her out of the kitchen and into a room with fresh clean air. Kitchens tend to have more fumes and smoke than other rooms in the house. Keep the perches in the cage low and pad the bottom of the cage so that if she falls she won't have far to go and will have a reasonably soft landing. 

Here are some articles on seizures that might be helpful:
http://www.avianweb.com/seizures.html
http://www.birdsnways.com/wisdom/ww56eiv.htm
http://www.mickaboo.com/newsletter/jan12/art6.2.html
http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/pet-health-information/article/animal-health/seizures-in-birds/929


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

I made a vet appointment but couldn't get to talk to the vet yet. The only reason I thought it could be a head injury is because though she can't fly, her wings aren't clipped, and when she flaps she tends to spin all over the place, I plan to have her wings clipped when we get to the vet.

I will put her in a well ventilated area in case it was the perfume, we live in a very small flat so the kitchen is one of the only places for the birds but I'll keep her elsewhere for a while.

She hasn't seized again, hopefully it won't happen again, and once we get to the vet we'll have some answers.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you know the reason that she can't fly? Was there a previous injury to the wings, or some kind of neurological problem?


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

Previous injury to one of her wings, she used to be able to fly but damaged her wing a few years ago and since then she's lost some strength in it.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I think you're doing the right thing by getting her clipped, it will probably be safer for her that way. Be sure they leave enough feathers that she can glide to the ground when she tries to fly; she's already at a disadvantage because of the weak wing, so a clip that's good for a normal-strength bird might be too much for her.

P.S. I sent you a PM a little while ago.


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, I just remembered something from yesterday, when I was having popcorn Squawks got hold of a piece and licked all the seasoning off it, it wasn't a lot but it contains salt, chilli pepper, onion, paprika, pepper, garlic, celery seed, nutmeg, coriander, cumin, cardamom and cloves. I know nutmeg can be toxic to birds, I'm not sure about the other ingredients. Though she only ingested a small amount, could this be part of it?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i can't help sorry but i just want to say i'm thinking of you both


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

ollieandme said:


> i can't help sorry but i just want to say i'm thinking of you both


Thank you <3


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Has she been acting normally since the seizure? There are a lot of possible causes for the problem so I would see the vet in any case to make sure she's OK, but hopefully it was just a temporary issue and the worst is over now.


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

Just an update, she hasn't had another seizure, she seems completely fine now. We're still taking her to the vet for a checkup but I'm feeling pretty confident that it was a one time thing.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Good. I'm glad that she's fine and I'm glad that you're taking her to the vet. There were a lot of adverse things in the environment shortly before the seizure, and the vet can help make sure that there aren't any lingering effects from it.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I wish you could move your birds out of the kitchen. A kitchen is a very, very dangerous room for a bird. 

I'm glad she's been okay since the incident. I hope it was an isolated event.


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

I know I know :c You don't understand though, our living room is literally attached to the kitchen, we barely have room to move around in this house. I've been keeping her in the bedroom as much as I can now but I can't at night. She still seems fine btw, no more seizures.


----------

